# A lil question. :)



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

So when u guys started out driving, did u guys suck?

cuz as of right now i can't drive worth a shit  
does it take time? i dunno maybe i'm just paranoid 

is there like a real car simulator game i can play


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

don't sweat it. you just need practice. sorry i've got two posts, i accidentally posted agian when i went to edit this one, so the next one's more relevant.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

everyone is a shitty driver at first. just relax and stay alert. at least you realize you aren't that good yet. practice is the only way to get better. a lot of morons get their license and instantly think they're mario andretti. i've seen some pretty horrible accidents just because some fool though he was the best driver ever and quickly found out he couldn't handle his car when he needed to make a split second decision at high speed. all i can say is don't push it too much. drive within your capabilities and keep the racing (and drifting) off the streets. if you want help turning driving knowledge into instinct take a defensive driving/DUI course or, if you can afford it, a racing school. once you've gone to an approved school you can get an SCCA license and get all the practice you want at local track days. hell, some tracks don't even require the SCCA license. if you can't wait for track days, use an empty parking lot, but watch out for the po-9's


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I drove for pizza hut for 3 years in an A12 Datsun Sunny. Taught me a lot of driving skills mostly how to be a defensive driver and the art of the handbrake turn.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

When I got my first car (p.o.s 93 altima), I was the worse driver. I could go straight alright, but when I took turns I would take them real bad, like if there was another car there I wouldve hit it bad, this is all when my uncle took me out my first time driving. Then he stopped taking me so I decided to teach myself how to drive(my mom didnt have her license so I thought what the hell). I don't recommend doing this because as you know it is illegal and can be dangerous if your not really that good at driving, but I did it anyways. I drove a lot, I mean I put like $60 in my tank every week just from driving around. After driving the altima for that long I got pretty good, a couple close calls with deer but never hit anything. that car was automatic so I learned it pretty good. 

When I got my second Car (my 240, i love it!), and it was the first time I have ever driven a manual car. For like the first week I bucked the hell out of it, I didnt stall it that much just gave it to much gas on pull offs. After awhile though it all starts to come natural and you drive on instincts. Moral of the story is...you'll get it, its not the easiest at first but dont stop doing it and it'll start to be natural


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Most of good driving is being able to anticipate what the other driver will do. If you can guess when a car is going to not give way to you or change lanes without looking you should be able to avoid the majority of accidents. Looks good for insurance too  
It probably comes down to practice, experience and not doing stupid things. 

Also learn what your car can do and how it behaves in different conditions. Take it to a skid pan and go nuts - learn to come out of spins (and go into them  ) - do all the fun stuff so one day when you hit a slippery bit of road you wont kill yourself!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think it gets very slippery in dallas  hey drift, when you start driving and i start trusting your driving, think you can come and pick me up here in az so we can chill???


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

chill bro, there r 3 kinds of drivers. drivers who get it right away and dont need much practice, drivers who it takes some time to get the hang of it, and asian ladys who never get good. sorry one blew a red and nailed my friend while i was in the car. dislocated shoulder. happened to my friends more then once.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s13saidai said:


> *asian ladys who never get good*


my mom is one of those ladies =p


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

i mean no offense


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

s13saidai said:


> *and asian ladys who never get good. *


lol my mom is too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *i don't think it gets very slippery in dallas  hey drift, when you start driving and i start trusting your driving, think you can come and pick me up here in az so we can chill???  *



if you got an extra bed in ur house sure.
we can also sneak parts into ur 240 at night so ur dad doesn't notice hehehe


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i sucked driving first time out... but i practiced a lot... basically, Joel is right... the best drivers are the ones who can anticipate what other drivers are going to do... If you can anticipate what 90% of the drivers on the road are going to do before they do it, you're fine... just stay the hell away from the other 10%.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s13saidai: none taken.. just speaking the truth =p

drift: lol. yup, got a guestroom but i denno about sneaking stuff onto my 240.. i have no money


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my driving fears are gone i think i'm getting the hand of it its kindof easy  

Vsp3c: hmmm guest room aye  
personal room to bring in some "friends"


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

there u go...now jus try sum choku dori drifts cuz they r the easiest....


----------

